# Anesthesia service with no drugs given??



## tofer (Dec 10, 2010)

What code can you use for the Anesthesiologist being in a case where no drugs were administered? This was for an EGD where the patient had low O2 sats and only topical was used by the surgeon. But there is an anesthesia record, but only vitals were monitored, and again no drugs given.


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 10, 2010)

Sometimes cases are schedule for anesthesiologist or CRNA then you find out that only topical anesthesia was given  by the surgeon and then there is no charge for this adminstration.

On page 52, AMA CPT manual, CPT Surgical Package Definition, "In defining the specific services 'included' in a given CPT sugical code, the following services are always in included in addition to the operations per se: Local infilitration, metacarpal/metatarsal/digital block or topical anesthesia."


----------

